# Dakota Decoy



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok so I am going to buy 2 dozen Dakota Canadian full bodies. Should I get 2 dozen xtremes or 1 dozen xtremes and 1 dozen lessers


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

2 dozen lessers.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

the professor said:


> 2 dozen lessers.


X2


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

X3 :thumb:


----------



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Do the geese love them that much. Just wondering because we hunt big honkers up in North Dakota.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

Goosehunter32 said:


> Do the geese love them that much. Just wondering because we hunt big honkers up in North Dakota.


honestly I don't think it matters the size of the decoy as long as they are in good condition. Scouting and concealment should be your main concerns I think


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Goosehunter32 said:


> Do the geese love them that much. Just wondering because we hunt big honkers up in North Dakota.


dakota lessers aren't that small.


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Either way you will be glad with your purchase. Great decoys, great durability, and great customer service. Just wish all of there decoys came with bags


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

i get single slot decoy bags from laundrybags.com for all my Dakotas....fits with the base attached. 6 slot bags are the worst thing for any fully flocked decoy


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

clint_hay said:


> i get single slot decoy bags from laundrybags.com for all my Dakotas....fits with the base attached. 6 slot bags are the worst thing for any fully flocked decoy


What size bags do you get?


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

get the 30 x 40's....


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

fieldgeneral said:


> X3 :thumb:


X4 :thumb:


----------



## Midwestduckhunter (Apr 2, 2014)

I would get the lessers for sure


----------



## Mad Dog (Aug 1, 2010)

Defiantly the lessers, we picked up a few dozen of the XFD's halfway through the season last year and they're so tight in the bag and just getting bumped around in the field they lost more flocking in a half season then the GHGs we've been running for three years. Very disappointing especially for the price and expecting the best decoys out there to be quality and then they rub off and chunk out, bringing them to the waterfowl expo and gonna try exchange them with the reps or work something out for lessers. Just my experiance...


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Mad Dog said:


> Defiantly the lessers, we picked up a few dozen of the XFD's halfway through the season last year and they're so tight in the bag and just getting bumped around in the field they lost more flocking in a half season then the GHGs we've been running for three years. Very disappointing especially for the price and expecting the best decoys out there to be quality and then they rub off and chunk out, bringing them to the waterfowl expo and gonna try exchange them with the reps or work something out for lessers. Just my experiance...


I highly doubt you lost the flocking.....I bet you lost the paint on flocking. The flocking is durable, just touch it up with some flat black spray paint and you're back in biz. Just cause its a durable decoy doesn't mean you can beat the crap out of it and throw them around all day every day. Flocked decoys take a little extra TLC no matter how durable or what brand.


----------



## DMBgoosehunter13 (Mar 8, 2012)

SDMAN said:


> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> > X3 :thumb:
> ...


X5 The Dakota Lifesize (Lessers) series are great decoys...haven't been able to get the paint off them yet. One piece and durable.


----------

